# Relieve my anxiety with the NREMT...



## highvelocity84 (Oct 29, 2008)

In my EMT class, we get the written quizzes and we can start whereever we like.  Beginning, last question.

In reality - the NREMT, it is a computer based test.  You get one question, that's it.  You get to sit there, read it, and answer it.  No going back once you submit your answer.

I get test anxiety.  I feel like that if I can't answer the first question with confidence, it brings down my self-esteem.  I know the material.

If there was a way to pull out keywords to get the right answer...or a way for me to read the question to not get the anxiety.  I over-read the question.  I think I'm taking care of airway and there's a step before I'm getting.  Or something like that.  I bought "EMT BASIC EXAM" by Learning Express and it's already helped me ID some things I need to learn.  But I'm up for any help.


----------



## tydek07 (Oct 29, 2008)

*My 2-Cents*

Hi, first off... Welcome to EMTlife 

One of the big things to remember, is to *not* over read the questions. You said that you usually have a problem with that... so would recommend working on that, which it sounds like you are. 

But at the same time (of not over reading) you *need* to read every answer choice and start ruling out. Usually the NR has 2 "right" answers... so you need to make the decision on which right answer is right :unsure: lol

What helped me was just practice practice practice. Finding books/websites that have the questions set up as the NR does.

Also remember that they give you *more then enough* time to complete the test. 

Take Care,


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's what an old educator recommends: I always tell me students to read the question three times.

Once without any affect (expression) at all. 

Second with a little expression, looking for key points such as _detractors, emphasis, key words, exclusions  _.. these are sometimes described in the question as : _*most correct, all but the following, except, which is not correct, is not, most appropriate,*_ etc.

Third the longest answer. 


Remember, they want the most appropriate as in being safe. They are suggested by field medics but have to go through analysis, etc from professional test writers so don't get hung up on .. "they would probably do this in the field" mentality. 


DON'T OVER ANALYZE.. most candidates make it harder than it is. Remember, ABC's answers override others. 

Good luck, chill out. Those with confidence always scores higher. 

R/r 911


----------



## highvelocity84 (Oct 29, 2008)

First off, I like to say thank you to the two individuals who replied to my post.  You do not know what it means to me that people took their time to help.  I'm very gracious for that.  My teacher is just out for a paycheck, so he pretty much told me he couldn't help me pick out keywords to look for:  i.e. shallow & cyanotic - going to use a BVM.  Things like that.

Our next Paper Quiz (which our Quizzes aren't even graded) is on Monday.

When you say ABC's override everything...Do you mean that you've already taken care of BSI & Scene Safety?  Should I approach my test scenarios by applying the Skills we've had to perform for class so that we would know what to do next?


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 29, 2008)

highvelocity84 said:


> When you say ABC's override everything...Do you mean that you've already taken care of BSI & Scene Safety?  Should I approach my test scenarios by applying the Skills we've had to perform for class so that we would know what to do next?



I know your asking more regarding written exam than practicals but the practicals can be more intimidating than the written for some.  Look over your skill sheets and start memorizing them well before testing, they give you the order you should be applying skills and knowing that order can help with any scenarios you are faced with during the written (the computer test).

BSI first, then ABC's.  It's been quite a few years since I took the registry but I believe BSI is instant-fail criteria in the practicals if you forget it (Please, someone with the skillsheets verify this).

As an EMT, you will always approach the scenario's with the mindset of "BSI" and ABC's, ALWAYS in the order of Airway, Breathing, Circulation.  Even if the pt has a squirting bleed, you start with the Airway.  As for breathing/oxygenation, It doesn't do any good without a patent airway.

Also remember to check extremity SMC's (Sensory, Motor, Circulation) after every strap/bandage applied, at the end of every scenario, and at the interval of each set of vitals.

Just thought I'd throw those in there to help.  Knowing what is looked for during the practical examination helps with determining an answer on some test questions


----------



## marineman (Oct 29, 2008)

stephenrb81 said:


> BSI first, then ABC's.  It's been quite a few years since I took the registry but I believe BSI is instant-fail criteria in the practicals if you forget it (Please, someone with the skillsheets verify this)



yup, same on the written test too. ABC's are always number one and usually BSI/ scene safe will be covered but that's why you read the entire question and all answers because they could potentially sneak one or two scene safe/BSI answers in.

Don't get down on yourself if you get a question wrong or have to make an educated guess at the answer. For 90% of the questions if you showed up to class one day you can at least narrow it down to two possible answers. And if you go in and get the first question wrong the way the test is set up the next one should be easier so you shouldn't get in a slump for very long at least not off the bat. 

It's been said before in other threads but maybe a brief course on test taking anxiety would be beneficial to you. The national registry is not there to trick you nor is it meant to be so hard that you have to be an expert EMT to pass it. All it does is tests that your knowledge is above the minimum standard. In my EMT-B our in class tests were twice as hard as the registry. Don't lose any sleep over it, learn the material and you'll make it through just fine.


----------

